# cobia



## spurrs and racks (Mar 18, 2019)

word is they are catching the first cobia along the panhandle. PC, Ft walton and pensacola pier, also first king caught at Navarre


----------



## Rabun (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks for the info!  Let the games begin!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 19, 2019)

I would be cobia fishing, several seen this morning and 2 hookups both lost at Navarre. But, they are seeing fish on the beach at all the panhandle piers......now.


----------



## wildlands (Mar 19, 2019)

Sounds great be in Navarre in a month or so.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 21, 2019)

Heading down Wednesday.. can’t wait!!


----------



## wildlands (Mar 25, 2019)

oops1 said:


> Heading down Wednesday.. can’t wait!!


When you get back give us a report. Pier cam has shown quite a bit of activity. I wish it still zoomed in to the end of the pier.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 26, 2019)

They decked the first of the year on the County Pier in PCB last week.


----------



## Greggselk (Apr 7, 2019)

be down at FT Walton the week of 4/22


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 8, 2019)

Looks like a good wave of fish came through the coast this weekend. Saw numerous fish post from different piers this weekend. Big fish was in the mid 70's.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 8, 2019)

Headed to pcola in a few days...
Then over to Apalachicola on the 18th through the 21st.
Since my wife is out of town for the week of the 22nd, I'll probably just roll back over to pcola...
Going to be on the hunt, but not strictly cobia fishing...


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 8, 2019)

Archie caught a #62 this weekend


----------



## wildlands (Apr 25, 2019)

They just caught a cobia off the pier in Navarre.  No weight yet but probably going to be high 60 more likely low 70's  Update weighed 69 pounds. Good week quite a few Cobia caught. There was one seen that many believe would have been pushing the 80 to 90 mark.


----------



## fairweather (Apr 26, 2019)

Any cobia still hanging around off Carabelle? Headed down May 5.


----------



## brackett33 (May 2, 2019)

Cobia already up to NC, been catching them 50 miles off from stmarys river for a month or so now. Hoping some come in closer to shore.


----------



## florida boy (May 6, 2019)

fairweather said:


> Any cobia still hanging around off Carabelle? Headed down May 5.


very few have been caught or seen yet . There were only 4 weighed in at a local tournament last weekend with 200 plus boats fishing


----------



## spurrs and racks (May 6, 2019)

I have to find a place to fish without the dolphins


----------



## wildlands (May 6, 2019)

I hope the Dolphins move on before we get back to Navarre. I can  not tell you how much bait and Spanish I lost to them 2 weeks ago.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 6, 2019)

my wife, the dolphin whisperer...


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 6, 2019)




----------

